# HDMI Ethernet



## zookeeper (Jan 4, 2007)

My 222k has an ethernet port and my HD Panasonic has an ethernet port to which I have my ethernet line hooked to, the two are connected with an ethernet HDMI cord. Not knowing how the HDMI ethernet network works, would it be possible to use the apps in the 222k without running a second line to the receiver or switching the one to the tv back and forth?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

No, the VIP receiver line does not support HDMI ethernet. Easiest thing to do would be to buy a cheap 5-port switch to allow you to connect both devices at the same time.


----------



## zookeeper (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information, I guess the 222k has one foot in the grave.


----------

